# Hello Brothers



## apache2ford2000 (Nov 18, 2012)

First let me state my name is Frank Ford, I am from Warsaw KY, Tadmor 108 Blue Lodge. I was newly raised on November 9th 2012. I was referred to this site by a fellow brother in my lodge. I really enjoy this site and glad to part of this community. I am looking for any ideas on how to impact my lodge as a new master mason but not over step the boundries of being new with plenty to learn still. Any if all help will be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 18, 2012)

Greetings from the State of Texas!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## K.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome, from California. Being a fairly new Master Mason myself, all I can recommend is that you participate and attend lodge as much as your home life will let you, and apply the tenets of Freemasonry to your everyday life, and you will feel better about yourself and your everyday endeavors. Again, welcome.


----------



## bnorthington (Nov 19, 2012)

greetings from northeast Mississippi brother!


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your recent raising and welcome aboard.


----------



## apache2ford2000 (Nov 22, 2012)

thank you brothers for all the welcomes


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Brother.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Custer148 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your raising and welcome.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Greetings Brother.   It is not difficult for you to have a positive impact on your Lodge as a Newly Raised Master Mason.   I'd like to offer a few simple suggestions----remain humble, be ready to serve in whatever capacity needed when called upon, try your best to remain proficient in each of your three Degrees, and keep an OPEN mind, attentive ear, and faithful breast. 

In my humble opinion and few years of study, I have come to view FreeMasonry as a progressive science, and its members should consider themselves scientists who investigate the Mysteries and Keys to Man's Secrets.  In order to do so, one must adhere to the deeper meanings of each Degree, and try your best to APPLY THEM TO YOUR LIFE.   

In doing so, you will realize how beautiful and hallowed this Time Honored Institution really is.   Congratulations to you on becoming a Brother.   Happy Holidays to you and your family.  

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome Brother Frank
support your Lodge with regular attendance 
read the books your Lodge may have in it's library
keep your eyes, ears, mind & heart open and there is much you will learn in your journey in our Craft


----------

